

Passion is exploitable - pavlov
http://lacquer.fi/pauli/blog/2014/02/passion-is-exploitable/

======
matt__rose
I remember working at an Optical Networking startup in Ottawa, where my boss,
in particular, was extremely passionate, and believed deeply in the company,
and consequently worked weekends and 18 - 20 hour days regularly. The company
never got a customer, and went bankrupt. My boss got laid off with everyone
else.

~~~
sunir
What is the lesson there? To give up passion and go through life jaded and
without colour?

I also killed myself working for Ottawa start ups that failed. I decided that
I should take more responsibility for a company's success and pushed myself to
learn the business of software. Now I have some successful startups in my
track record.

If your team lets you down that does not mean you should let yourself down.

------
ChrisAntaki
Passion is also liberating, if one is self possessed. Any emotion is
exploitable, if one is naive.

------
npcomplexity1
As somebody who hires quite a few people I can say with certainty that looking
for passionate people does not mean what the author is interpreting it to be.
Companies generally want people who take pride in their work, believe in
aggressively working towards their goal, know how to overcome hurdles, do what
it takes and so on. It does not mean that they have to put insane number of
hours to do this. It just means that they know how to strike a balance i.e.
when the situation demands they go above and beyond.

------
sremani
From my personal experience - all these passionate ads more often than not
after hiring saddle the dev with TPS reports and excel sheets than unleashing
"creative" juices. If the companies are truly exploiting lets not pretend we
are working in gulags. Get out and save your self. I think we are getting too
literal here.

